

Alphabetically sorting business cards - sriramiyer
http://sriramiyer.net/blog/2013/06/11/alphabetically-sorting-business-cards/

======
hm8
Did you switch over to insertion sort once the stack became more manageable?
Personally, I would have used radix sort, while keeping the stack size
manageable. This would mean less comparisons, manageable desk space and less
effort. Plus selection sort (which is very intuitive when you aren't bound by
array/list constraints) becomes really easy. real world example: Before we
could set down for a game of poker; more often than not, my friends and I
would have to form a complete deck from the many mixed up together. While
quick/merge are the fastest comparison sorts, we would prefer doing a radix
sort on the suite and then selection sort until cards of the color are sorted
out. I think similar strategies would work here as well!

~~~
sriramiyer
Well, now that you mention it, yes. When it became around 3-5 cards per stack
it was quicker to use insertion sort. I found out, that like computers, it's
ultimately a tradeoff between desk space(RAM) and stack iteration (CPU) by me.

I haven't tried radix sort - I'll go try it today and see how well I do. Nope,
I don't do selection sort either, since it's quicker to perform insertion sort
when stack size gets manageable.

